# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Glass balustrade with merbau handrail

## jopat

Hi all,  
Were renovating and have a couple of things to finish off before final insection. One being the balustrade around the decking. We are looking to do this with a mate or 2 but just wanted some thoughts. 
Originally we were going ss wire but changed our mind to glass. Looking at using the mini spigots with then a merbau handrail on top as a handrail is a requirement for council  (vic). With the handrail im thinking of using merbau 140 x 42 as we have 140 wide merbau boards on the deck and it ll be a nice drink holder. Should the merbau handrail have a channel cut into the underneath part for the glass to sit into or are there clamps i use to connect it to the handrail? Have tried researching this but couldnt find much. 
Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated

----------


## havabeer

i'd say cut the the grove and silicon it on top of it. 
you only other option would be to silicon some small angle brackets every so often and screw that to the merbou just to help give it some extra stability

----------


## METRIX

Havent seen that done before, and not so sure it's a good idea to put a wide rail directly on the glass unless there are some supports you can attach the rail to to stop any movement like below.

----------


## jopat

Will have a look at that... thanks mate

----------


## jopat

The picture you posted is where got kinda the idea from. Spigots at the base and i have big 125x125 posts at varying distances 1600mm  to 2000mm apart. So thinking 2 panels of glass in between each post with 2 spigots holding each glass and then the merbau handrail on top which would be fixed to the posts at each end. Hope that makes sense.

----------


## METRIX

So the rail floats over the top of the glass panels

----------


## jopat

Yeah thats correct metrix. The glass would sit in the channel of the undercut but not be hard up against the base of the merbau is what i was thinking. Probably have to go 90x42 instead of 140x42 and will need to see if I can find a bracket to affix it to the post that looks good.

----------


## phild01

It all got too hard for me and went back to my original idea of s/s cable.  No smudged glass and a cleaner look.  Also allows the breeze through.

----------


## jopat

Yeah was originaly going that route but the rain falls into the side of the deck so wanting the glass to stop some of it. Im sure my kids will clean the glass after they keep touching it? 😐

----------

